# Here at last



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Daisy's babies have arrived :Cat After a long weekend of 'Is she, isn't she?' Daisy gave birth this morning between the civilised hours of 8 and 10.30
Sadly her first baby was born sleeping but she has 3 more lively little ones. She's taking a while to get the hang of motherhood but we're getting there. Box decoration courtesy of Madame Coco-Chanel


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Daisy's babies have arrived :Cat After a long weekend of 'Is she, isn't she?' Daisy gave birth this morning between the civilised hours of 8 and 10.30
> Sadly her first baby was born sleeping but she has 3 more lively little ones. She's taking a while to get the hang of motherhood but we're getting there. Box decoration courtesy of Madame Coco-Chanel
> View attachment 394880
> View attachment 394881
> View attachment 394882


Oh wow! Aren't they gorgeous!!!! ❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh congratulations Daisy and @lymorelynn  I hope it wasn't too stressful for you, so sorry to read about the little angel baby lambchop. Hopefully Daisy is getting to grips with being chomped on, can't wait to see their little faces and hear their theme/names. I reckon it's no different being a first time cat momma or a first time human momma, it takes time to get your head around all the changes, not least, you can actually move around again more easily and don't have all those tiny paws tap dancing on your bladder 

Welcome to the world, little lambchops xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations Lynn and well done Daisy, do we have a theme yet?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Daisy sweetheart what a clever girl you are! They are just tiny scrumptious bundles of tweetness 

I will look forward to seeing them grow up as beautiful as you, also the theme which has to be Spring time! Yes? No?


Congratulations


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, well done Daisy and Lynn ! Sad to hear about the first-born though.
The kittens are adorable.xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Well done everyone 

Sleep well little one  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Theme hasn't been decided on as yet but probably not Spring or flowers


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a lovely little family, good work Daisy. Sad about the little one


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww adorable babies, well done mama Daisy & grandma Lynn 
Looking forward to seeing them grow & of course hearing their names & theme
Sleep well little baby  xx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Clever darling Daisy. Lovely babies.

I hope losing the first little one didn’t frighten her.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Beautiful babies but sorry to hear about Daisy's firstborn


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Well done Daisy! 

Sorry about the little first kitten . The siblings look lovely and plump x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

She certainly took her time didn’t she! Aren’t they gorgeous :Happy so sorry about the first born.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lovely looking babes :Happy


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations Lynn, and well done Coco. Beautiful little babies.  Sorry to hear about the first baby. Sleep tight little one. 

Viv xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations Coco!!! 
Sorry about the little Angel kitten x


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Congratulations, beautiful babies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Things are not going so well sadly. Daisy really doesn't want anything to do with the kittens  Yesterday she had no milk and they were struggling to latch on, she would get fed up and walk off. She barely did anything when they were born and showed very little interest from the start. I'm hand feeding them and trying to get Daisy interested but it isn't going well. We have been to the vet and she is fine, nothing left behind, no fever etc. in fact the vet thought she was in great condition for a cat that had just given birth. Tried penning Daisy with the kittens but she was getting too stressed and I was worried she would hurt the kittens so we're back to square one


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Awe so sweeeeeeet x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Is this Daisy’s first litter Lynn?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry to read this @lymorelynn
I am just going to put this idea out but not having experience, it is just an idea.

Could you ask around local rescues, if there is a mother who lost kittens but still has milk or lost some of her kittens and may be able to take a few more?
You could house the mother and other kittens if any with yours in a spare room, health checked provided.
Or maybe another breeder has room with a mother.

If Daisy dosen't come round that is.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations on the birth, but very sorry to hear that things are not going well 

I hope Daisy gets interested.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Lynn so sorry to hear this! I really don’t know anything about breeding but is there a chance Daisy will come round to caring for her babies or is this unlikely? 
Keeping everything crossed for a turn around. xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

No oh Lynn, Poor Daisy! Poor you! Poor babies!

What will happen now? Sending a little prayer for a change of circumstances xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

oliviarussian said:


> Is this Daisy's first litter Lynn?


It is.
I will look at a surrogate but hoped Coco might be interested as hers are just leaving. I would rather not use a rescue but there is a Facebook group for breeders that I can try. I am hoping that Daisy will want to be with them once Coco's babies have left - she is more interested in the last two that here but one is going tonight.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh such sad news. I feel I should say more but I don't really know what to say...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Lynn that’s so sad. 

I hope you can sort something out. 

Will you be able to hand rear if necessary - I know it’s tough so hope it won’t come to it.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh Lynn I’m so sorry to hear this, poor babies & you. I do hope you can arrange something, or if need be manage to cope with hand rearing them. I do hope Coco can step in to be foster mum.
I’ll be praying for you all xx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations on the babies but sorry to hear that Daisy isn't taking to motherhood.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Daisy, it's all been a bit much hasn't it? I hope that Coco can give you a hand - I'm so sorry Lynn, so much extra to contend with now. I hope it all resolves quickly, either with a foster mum in Coco or Daisy deciding she's going to give it a go. Fingers crossed here.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Many thanks to you all. Hand rearing for now.
This breeding lark is hard


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

The cats are beautiful at least that's got to be some kind of consolation.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome to the world little lambchops . Desperately hoping that Daisy will suddenly find her maternal instincts and allow you some rest Lynn.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I’m so sad for you Lynn, I know what all your babies mean to you. Everything crossed that Daisy gets her mumsy act together. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> Many thanks to you all. Hand rearing for now.
> This breeding lark is hard


Oh Lynn  I think some folk have a strange misconception that it's easy - maybe it is if you don't care so much. I much prefer that you do care, but I'm sad for you now and wish I could help in some way.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

In really sorry @lymorelynn  I hope that Daisy suddenly comes to her senses!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of you this morning Lynn & your little lambchop babies.
I have everything crossed for those babies. Sending positive vibes your way & hugs xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope Daisy has calmed down and is willing to care and feed her babies. Is it possible she will come round? Being a first time Mum must be daunting for her. xxx fingers crossed Lynn.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping Daisy comes round.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Things have not improved. We lost the little boy this morning  On a positive note one of the girls has gained a little weight, the other one has dropped though. I've just put them with Daisy and she hasn't left them yet, which is good. They don't seem to have much idea about latching on though, which isn't so good. At least they are keeping warm if she will stay with them - I had them in bed with me all night to keep them warm.
Trying to stay positive. I have faced so many hurdles in breeding and keep telling myself that this just another. I keep saying I will give up but there's always something that keeps me going.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry Lynn, it must be very disheartening. 
Praying that Daisy will take care of the 2 babies. Has Coco shown any interest ? Is Coco Daisy's mumm ?


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Things have not improved. We lost the little boy this morning  On a positive note one of the girls has gained a little weight, the other one has dropped though. I've just put them with Daisy and she hasn't left them yet, which is good. They don't seem to have much idea about latching on though, which isn't so good. At least they are keeping warm if she will stay with them - I had them in bed with me all night to keep them warm.
> Trying to stay positive. I have faced so many hurdles in breeding and keep telling myself that this just another. I keep saying I will give up but there's always something that keeps me going.


And this is why you are such a good breeder. You really care about each and every one of those little souls. Sadly sometimes it's just not meant to be or it's really really tough. Your babies have brought so much happiness to so many people because you do such an amazing job of bringing them up.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It must be so hard for you and heartbreaking Lynn but the passion you have for these cats is too strong to give up. I am so sorry to hear about the little boy. xxx ❤


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh lynn that’s a shame and will no doubt be very hard work. XX


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh no, I am sorry x Hopefully the girls will learn to latch.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> So sorry Lynn, it must be very disheartening.
> Praying that Daisy will take care of the 2 babies. Has Coco shown any interest ? Is Coco Daisy's mumm ?


She isn't her mum. The kittens have the same dad as Coco. She has sniffed them a couple of times but that's been the limit of her interest - probably thinks she just getting rid of hers and doesn't want any more just yet, thank you.
So far Daisy has remained with the babies this time so keeping everything crossed that we have a break-through. Just need them to work out how to latch on now - the more I try with them, the more frustrated Daisy gets and I'd rather she just stayed with them for now


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry you lost the little boy Lynn, hope all remains ok with the other two xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope you have a bit of a better day and sorry you have lost a boy. 

Xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to read this, it must be heart wrenching for you. I prey things will change.

I am so sorry you lost the little boy. God bless little one x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So sorry you lost the little boy. Hope the other two latch on soon


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Sorry for loss of the little boy, my fingers are crossed for the remaining two


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So sorry Lynn about Daisy's baby boy. I have all my midwife breastfeeding help vibes winging your way, come on Daisy, get those babies on the boob.

Keep strong, I'm with @Ringypie - if I was buying a pedigree kitten, I'd rather buy from someone like you who clearly cares a lot.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

So sorry, about the little boy. Hoping things are going better with Daisy today.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How are things with Daisy and the babies keeping everything crossed! xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very sadly we have lost one of the girls too. I am keeping everything crossed and doing everything I can in the hope that the last little one will make it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so sorry 

Come on little one, you can do it!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry Lynn, prayers for the little survivor.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I can't begin to understand how you feel. I'm so sorry this has happened and I really hope the little girl makes it through.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Lynn I am so sorry! Is Daisy feeding the last little girl. Oh how sad for the little girl. xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry, so sad. Mother Nature can be cruel sometimes. Thinking of you Lynn x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Devastated for you xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Soozi said:


> Oh Lynn I am so sorry! Is Daisy feeding the last little girl. Oh how sad for the little girl. xxx


I'm still feeding her but Daisy did actually make a halfhearted attempt to clean her earlier


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry. Come on little dot, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear  Poor little lady  Poor Daisy too. Oh Lynn, I so sorry to read this. 

Come on now Baby Lambchop, stay with your mummy and your human mum too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Very sorry to read this Lynn. Must be quite hard at that age for a baby having no siblings, poor little girl. Good luck with her, hope she goes from strength to strength.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am truly sorry to read this. 

I’m devastated for you Lynn x



All prayers on “little Hope” xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Such sad news. Desperately hoping that the remaining little girl will take sufficient sustenance to gain strength. I'm willing you on, Little One , with all the energy I have.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Thinking of you and the little one


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lynn I'm so very sorry I have only just realised that your little ones have been struggling.
Everything crossed that your little girl,is strong enough to win her battle xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So sorry to read this very sad news


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’m so sorry Lynn  willing the last little lampchop on x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh Lynn I’m so sorry to hear this.
Come on little lambchop, we are all praying for you xx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Lynn. Fingers crossed for the last little one.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm absolutely gutted for you Lynn.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry for what you are going through and hoping the last little love will hang on xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am sending Baby Lambchop a bucket load of positivity plus another load for mum and human mum xxx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh what dreadful news. Poor little baby. I’m so sorry for your heartbreak.

Sending love to Daisy, Baby girl and you Lynn. Xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just wanted to send my get through the night wishes to the little kitten, I hope she survives. 

'See' you in the morning!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So sorry you lost those two little ones! Fingers crossed the remaining girl will thrive.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not out of the woods by any means. I still have to persuade Daisy to go to her but cautiously optimistic this morning


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hope this little girl makes it. Sending lots of positive vibes to Daisy, baby n you.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that is good news fingers crossed the more she feeds the more she takes to it x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your losses and rooting for the little one...


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Keep at it Daisy!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Come on little one. Girls are fighters x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

The power of PF is behind you little one , keep fighting xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good girl Daisy. 

We are all routing for you little one xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

i hope Daisy continues to bond with her little one. Sorry to hear you had lost another baby though.

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Look at that gorgeous girl. I do hope Daisy will see to her she must need her mothers warmth and love. xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks encouraging, fingers and paws crossed. xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww good girl Daisy, that’s it feed your little girl & keep her warm with your body.
We are all praying for you baby girl xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Everything crossed this is a turning point for you and Little One Lynn xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

That photo looks encouraging.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hi Lynn, just wondering how Daisy & her little lambchop is getting on?
Hoping all is going well xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

They are on my mind too! Hoping for good news x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news about Daisy's babies Lynn 

I hope that she is settling down with the last little one xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Baby steps with progress. Little one is gaining weight but Daisy still has to be persuaded to stay with her.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Progress no matter how small, is progress. X

It must be so stressful for you Lynn xx


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

What an adorable bundle of cat you have. Glad things are still ok for the little one


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad to hear little one is gaining weight


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Great news that little one has gained a bit of weight, keeping everything crossed that it continues! x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Glad to hear the little lambchop is gaining weight, small steps are still steps in the right direction.
Come on Daisy your baby needs her mummy.
Thinking of you & the little one Lynn, you must be exhausted. You are such a wonderful person & breeder.
Come on little girl lambchop you can do it xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Great news about the weight gain Lynn - hopefully you're not having to do much of the feeding now. Daisy, is that Coco you are with? Perhaps she can help you to get used to being a mummy. Come on Baby Lambchop, hang in there (or on there! Get that milk in your tummy, little one). 

Lynn, do cats get postnatal depression? I ask this as a serious question, it's not a flippant statement. Did she eat any of the placentae, or do you not do that (again, an entirely serious question) with your queens?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read that little baby lambchop is gaining weight , hopefully she has turned the corner now x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

That is good news, keep on drinking little one.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great news about the weight gain Lynn - hopefully you're not having to do much of the feeding now. Daisy, is that Coco you are with? Perhaps she can help you to get used to being a mummy. Come on Baby Lambchop, hang in there (or on there! Get that milk in your tummy, little one).
> 
> Lynn, do cats get postnatal depression? I ask this as a serious question, it's not a flippant statement. Did she eat any of the placentae, or do you not do that (again, an entirely serious question) with your queens?


I've never heard of cats getting postnatal depression but it wouldn't surprise me. My girls have usually eaten at least a couple of the placentas but Daisy didn't even break the sac, chew the umbilical cord or barely lick her kittens never mind eating a placenta. She seemed very indifferent to the whole process despite it being, in my experience, a very straight-forward and easy delivery of all kittens.
On the advice of a fellow breeder I am giving her Ignatia - a herbal supplement supposedly good for bereavement in humans. I don't know if it is doing anything but she does seem a little better since starting it.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Ignatia isn't a herbal supplement, it's a homeopathic remedy. It's diluted down to the point where it literally does nothing. If it wasn't diluted the strychnine would kill your cat. 

Great news that she's cheering up a bit though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you Lynn. She almost sounds like she had antenatal depression, to be so detached from the whole process - I must confess to finding it all very interesting. I wish she'd eaten a placenta or two, the hormone replacement is incredible (I've only ever had one lady eat it raw, but she had been very ill postnatally with her first baby - and there's a reason ladies have encapsulation of the placenta and take tablets made from it). I know, I'm trying to link cat and human mammalian behaviour which probably isn't the thing to do - but I do feel like there must be some similarities. The Ignatia is also thought to be useful for anxiety and depression, you've nothing to lose by trying it with Daisy, anything easy like that has to be worth a go doesn't it? I'm pleased that her milk seems to have come in well though, despite the lack of kitten stimulation in the early days. I hope that the baby lambchop continues to be able to feed from her mummy.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I wonder if maybe she sensed something not right with the other two kittens and hence her indifference, with the sleeping angel first too.

Or perhaps even feeling that loss affected her motivation for the others.

But it’s wonderful to hear the little girl is growing and that Daisy is starting to get the hang of things now, come on girlies you got this!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have just checked in and am so glad the Little Lambchop is putting a bit on xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Quartermass said:


> Ignatia isn't a herbal supplement, it's a homeopathic remedy
> 
> 
> > I did know that actually but suffering from a bit of brain fog and not differentiating between herbal and homeopathic.
> > Daisy is still ignoring baby but feeding when put together. I think baby has given up crying as she knows her mum doesn't come


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor little sausage ,mother nature can be cruel at times.
Paws crossed that as baby Lambchop grows Daisy will take more interest and give you a bit of a break x


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

As long as you know! Homeopathic stuff has a placebo effect. In other words it works and nobody can explain why even though there's no actual mechanism for it to work, and it's so dilute that it can't possibly work, but it does.

It's often made from poisons, and in this case it's made from strychnine which as I'm sure you know has killed countless cats over the years because it's used as rat poison.

I'd be really cautious about giving your cat strychnine unless you're certain it's so dilute that it can't harm her.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Quartermass said:


> As long as you know! Homeopathic stuff has a placebo effect. In other words it works and nobody can explain why even though there's no actual mechanism for it to work, and it's so dilute that it can't possibly work, but it does.
> 
> It's often made from poisons, and in this case it's made from strychnine which as I'm sure you know has killed countless cats over the years because it's used as rat poison.
> 
> I'd be really cautious about giving your cat strychnine unless you're certain it's so dilute that it can't harm her.


Nobody thinking along *Western* lines can explain why as everything is so physical. However, if you were to look at Asian systems of healing, besides using herbs etc all also have energy healing


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Baby Lambchop  

I guess on the plus side Lynn, Daisy will allow her baby to feed if you facilitate it, which has to be better than having to bottle feed her? So that's one good thing. Oh I do so wish there was something I could do to help. Lots of love and positive thoughts on the way to you all xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Evening Lynn, you, Daisy & little baby lambchop have been on my mind. 
I said some prayers this morning for your two angel babies, a prayer for strength for you & a prayer for little lambchop to continue to put on weight & do well. 
Thinking of you all xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SuboJvR said:


> I wonder if maybe she sensed something not right with the other two kittens and hence her indifference, with the sleeping angel first too.
> !


I wondered this too - it was as if she knew something wasn't right and perhaps it wasn't worth her effort. In a similar way my hens do this if one is poorly - they tend to alienate it and conserve their energies for the healthy flock.

I am so glad she is now making an effort with the Little one and that L O is gaining weight. Everything crossed for her xxx


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

I’ve hand reared many kittens, usually orphaned or sadly dumped, but I have taken on babies that have been abandoned by queens too and 99% of the time unfortunately mum knows best. Nature can be so cruel, but the signs are looking better for the remaining kitten if Daisy is letting her suckle now.

Fingers crossed and a heart full of hope to you x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How are things today? X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Baby Lambchop is one week old today. Daisy seems to be spending a little more time with her voluntarily but still nowhere near 100% with the idea of motherhood. Her weight is still on the up, though she weighs only about what I would expect of a newborn kitten. Still a long way to go but thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby Lambchop is one week old today. Daisy seems to be spending a little more time with her voluntarily but still nowhere near 100% with the idea of motherhood. Her weight is still on the up, though she weighs only about what I would expect of a newborn kitten. Still a long way to go but thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts x
> View attachment 395692
> View attachment 395693
> View attachment 395694


It's good that Daisy is facing up to her responsibilities a little, but obviously still a big worry to you.
She is a very sweet baby lambchop though ! Will you keep her ?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> It's good that Daisy is facing up to her responsibilities a little, but obviously still a big worry to you.
> She is a very sweet baby lambchop though ! Will you keep her ?


I can't even think that far ahead


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Probably sensible as well. Poor little lambchop, poor Daisy and poor (granny?)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor little mite, I do hope she keeps improving and gaining weight. I know nothing about breeding, how does this bode for Daisy in the future. Would she be completely different another time?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charity said:


> Poor little mite, I do hope she keeps improving and gaining weight. I know nothing about breeding, how does this bode for Daisy in the future. Would she be completely different another time?


I'm not prepared to take that risk. She may be totally different but I am not prepared to mate her again at the risk to her health and wellbeing.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I can't even think that far ahead


Aww, Lynn, so sorry, praying for you all.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fingers crossed the little one continues to improve.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww what a dear little poppet.  She seems to have a good strong will to live! Fingers crossed for continued progress and weight gain. 

All positive thoughts and vibes to Little One, dear Daisy and to you Lynn. xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm not prepared to take that risk. She may be totally different but I am not prepared to mate her again at the risk to her health and wellbeing.


That's very sad Lynn but totally understand, isn't she related to your darling Leila or have I imagined that?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww looking at that little one, makes me want to cry! Long may she continue to fight and thrive.
Poor Daisy she must be all over the place emotionally. Poor you Lynn, you must be an emotional wreck.

With all my heart I wish for things to continue in the right direction. Xxx


----------



## Islander (Mar 3, 2019)

Lynn; as you know it is very hard work and heartbreaking. I bred Siamese many years. What occurred to me at the start and has been reinforced through the thread is that sometimes the mother cat knows there is something not quite right with the babies and thus will not care for them. I have had that happen and nothing will change her mind. I did have some success hand feeding but sometimes nothing avails. Had my queen just give birth and walk away, Happened with her very last litter and we lost them. She knew. Wishing you heart healing. You have done heroically and I ache for you. Know there was nothing more you could do and hoping the survivor makes it through


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

oliviarussian said:


> That's very sad Lynn but totally understand, isn't she related to your darling Leila or have I imagined that?


Daisy is Leila's great granddaughter


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lynn, I'm so glad that lovely little baby lambchop is still fighting, good girl. 

Come on Daisy, you've only got this one chance to be a mummy, make it count!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just thinking about baby lambchop & wondering how she’s doing?
Hoping she’s still gaining weight & doing well xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A mixed day yesterday. A little weight drop but she refused to take milk from a bottle. Daisy spent quite a bit of time with her which is good. Still an uphill struggle and I'm trying not to fall in love with her.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sending love and strength to all 3 of you .Keep fighting little one we are all hoping and praying for you to blossom x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What a lovely photo, good girl Daisy washing your baby.

Hopefully things continue.


Thanks for update Lynn x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good girl, Daisy, come on Baby LambChop, keep fighting (and let your human mum help you if Daisy can't). 

Lynn, I think you've missed the boat on not falling in love with her. She's so sweet, those little toes - you need to grow into them, Baby. Sending love to you all, hope that today is a better day xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

She looks such a determined fighter, she MUST LIVE! Sending lots of good wishes your way


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I do hope things will turn out well for Daisy and the little lambchop, she is such a sweetie.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

She looks determined!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sending lots of good vibes your way. 
Good to see Daisy paying more attention, hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Following this thread avidly and sending all good wishes and positive vibes your way. Totally understand the need to protect your heart by not falling for her, but it must be so hard. Come on little girl and gain some weight. We are all rooting for you xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh my, look at her, such a sweet little lambchop :Kiss
Come on baby let grandma feed you from the bottle if your mama Daisy can’t. You need to get big & strong.
Sending heaps of positive vibes & lots of love xx


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Sending love and best wishes. What a cute little poppet. Come on Daisy and Baby Lambchop, let’s get you through this xxx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Aww, she looks feisty! Pleased that Daisy seems to be accepting motherhood. Sending love to them.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Come on little one drink your milk up! Still crossing everything for you all xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am sorry, it is so unfair!
Sending my best vibes for the little baby girl to hold on!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

That’s a lovely photo Lynn I can’t get over those little toes. Fingers crossed Daisy’s hormones get the better of her the more she feeds baby and she starts to settle into motherhood x


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Any news on the girls? I’ve been thinking of you all and sending love


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Weight is going up - not as much as I would really like but still better than dropping. Her eyes are open properly now and she has a good set of lungs :Cat:Singing
For those of you who do Facebook there is a video taken yesterday. I'll see if I can post it on here


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Baby Lambchop


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Cute little meow! Hopefully they'll help bring out the mum in Daisy too.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

How gorgeous is that little baby meezer







,she looks like she is a strong little lady x


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Baby Lambchop is adorable, and soooo loud! :Cat


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Just gorgeous, how is the not falling in love with her going? I’d be totally gone by now if was me.


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh my word! I don’t know about you but I’ve fallen in love with her. She looks good and strong and I’m sure you cant miss them cries when she’s hungry!!!
Sending love and luck x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Good pair of lungs on her!!!!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh my.....be still my beating heart... I’m in love :Kiss:Kiss
So, so adorable 
I hope Daisy stepping up a bit more now
Come on baby lambchop we are all behind you xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Plenty of positive vibes swimming your way xxx


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh my what a cute little kitten!

When I started to play the video Arthur was no where in sight, by the end he was right next to me purring! :Cat


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

OMG, those calls? Who could resist? I certainly couldn't. Come on Daisy, your baby is beautiful. Please take care of her.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Baby Lambchop. I have no words. Thank you for the video Lynn, onwards! xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Garfield heard the cries and rushed to look for her!!! Daisy cannot resist that voice!!! 

Hold on little warrior princess!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wow, she has a good voice on her!
Even Bungo was interested.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

She’s a feisty little thing isn’t she!!!
Everything crossed here come on little Lambchop!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness me! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

Little lamb chop if only you knew how many of us love you and are willing you to keep thriving!
You certainly don’t want to be ignored 



The reaction I had when I payed the video was hilarious.
LouLou literally ran ( unheard of ) all around the kitchen trying to find the kitten.
Libby who was having a drink at the time, stopped mid slurp eyes bulging, milk dribbling down her chin, she was frozen.
Lottie froze.
The dogs all ran around seeking the kitten....then Lottie attacked them all!

Very interesting!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful and a little fighter. Been following her progress on Facebook. ❤


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No, you can't see my kitten, I'm cuddling her


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

That's a great photo @lymorelynn


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> No, you can't see my kitten, I'm cuddling her
> View attachment 396128


Oh my that photo is just so lovely, my heart just swelled so much
well done Daisy good girl :Kiss


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooray! Well done Daisy and Lambchop, wherever you are in there


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh... daisy, I’ve been following your trials and tribulations closely. I know you’ve not found motherhood easy or natural to you, but I’m sending you lots of strength to work through it. Everyone willing your little one to grow up to be big and strong. 

Hannah


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Daisy you are a lovely mummy! Lots of cuddles.

Lovely photo! X


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> No, you can't see my kitten, I'm cuddling her
> View attachment 396128


Love this photo - Ive only just read through this thread properly so pleased to get to the end and see Daisy a bit more taken with motherhood. And oh my the little lamb chop has quite the voice! All the tonks are eyeing me suspiciously now wondering where I have hidden the kitten!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Psygon said:


> Love this photo - Ive only just read through this thread properly so pleased to get to the end and see Daisy a bit more taken with motherhood. And oh my the little lamb chop has quite the voice! All the tonks are eyeing me suspiciously now wondering where I have hidden the kitten!


I played it last night. Both cats were asleep on the back of the sofa, but Lorelei was immediately wide eyed and wondering where the interloper could be hiding! Charlie kept on snoring... 

Been following this quietly, and it's so nice to see Daisy (hopefully - Murphy, stay AWAY from these two, ya hear me?) finally settling into motherhood. I wonder if she knew something wasn't quite right with the poor little mites that didn't make it, and it's taken her a while to convince herself all is well with this gorgeous little lass?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

That's a beautiful photo. Hope the little Lambchop starts to put on more weight now


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Hold on little warrior princess!


after all this think she deserves a "Warrior Princess" name - like Boudicca or Brunhilde


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Boudicca has already been suggested by a Facebook friend but I do have a pedigree name lined up for her and I'm not sure that Boudicca would work as a home name. I'd end up shortening it to Boo. Still thinking about that one.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Boudicca has already been suggested by a Facebook friend but I do have a pedigree name lined up for her and I'm not sure that Boudicca would work as a home name. I'd end up shortening it to Boo. Still thinking about that one.


if you google "warrior princess names" there are loads of others you might like better Such a special little fighter deserves a special name

(sounds like you're thinking of keeping her ?)


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Probably won't appeal to you but I like the name Newt from my favourite film Aliens. Newt was a resilient little girl and the last survivor of a human colony that died out, but was eventually rescued. 

Does thinking about the name mean little lambchop is through the worst of it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lynn, I think I have something in my eye. That is a blooming gorgeous photo, I'm so happy to see Daisy cuddling up to Baby Lambchop. 

If you are able to let her go, could you please make sure they sign up to the forums so that we can still see her? Surely you can add that to the breeder agreement


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Boudicca has already been suggested by a Facebook friend but I do have a pedigree name lined up for her and I'm not sure that Boudicca would work as a home name. I'd end up shortening it to Boo. Still thinking about that one.


Ok so this is a bit of a tangent name suggestion...

But... What about something like Rei or Rey.

I thought of it because Rey was the character played by Daisy Ridley in star wars...

And in Hebrew it means something like shepherd...

And it's like a little ray of hope.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Lynn, I think I have something in my eye. That is a blooming gorgeous photo, I'm so happy to see Daisy cuddling up to Baby Lambchop.
> 
> If you are able to let her go, could you please make sure they sign up to the forums so that we can still see her? Surely you can add that to the breeder agreement


At the moment she won't be going anywhere :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

YAY!!!!!!!!!    

Come on Baby Lambchop, keep strong, keep drinking your milk and stay tucked up with Mummy Daisy.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought she might be very hard to part with after all this 

I was also thinking about warrior type names including Boudicca, Xena, Joan D'Arc, maybe even Arya or Brienne from GOT. She's certainly got the most demanding little "Look at me!!" meow so maybe some sort of fiesty lady diva: Cleopatra (though think you had a Cleo?), Sophia, Monroe, Elizabeth. ????

What's in a name anyway, so long as she continues to thrive (a rose by any other would smell as sweet) (ooh how about Rose??) OK I'll shurrup now


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Come on Baby Lambchop, keep strong, keep drinking your milk and stay tucked up with Mummy Daisy.


Oh, this what I thought too!!!
She is the last Jedi!!!
@lymorelynn, she is a part of this forum, little warrior princess and a ray of hope...
Hold on little girl!!!


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Any news on the girls? I’m not on FB but so desperate for an update


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

To me she is “Hope” simply because that’s all I have prayed for.

She is one very special little lady x


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> To me she is "Hope" simply because that's all I have prayed for.
> 
> She is one very special little lady x


Hope is a lovely idea


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh what a fab turnaround! Daisy is such a gorgeous Mum. Do you think she might have sensed something was wrong with the other lost babies and that’s why she rejected them?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder if cat mummies are not like human mummies... some are natural mums, other find it much harder to bond...
I know mummies of human variety who told me how rocky their start was... the baby did not wake in them anything... they did what had to ... happy if anyone else was to take over...only sense of duty keeping them there and social expectations.
Took months till they felt they actually wanted to be with their baby.

Maybe for Daisy it was not an easy start either?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your continuing interest in Daisy and her baby.
Yesterday evening she decided that baby needed to be downstairs with her. They spent the whole night downstairs in a basket near the radiator until Daisy came up at about 8, asking for breakfast. I took tea back to bed with me after feeding the girls and Daisy brought baby back up to the bedroom. This afternoon she decided that baby needed to be downstairs again. She is continuing to gain weight nicely, though still about a week behind for what I would expect at this age - 2 weeks old tomorrow.
No name has been decided as yet but there are two in contention (home name, not pedigree name), one which I like and one which my husband prefers. I may do a poll but don't be disappointed if I don't chose either name
And of course, a couple of photos


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm delighted for all of you, I think like many people I've become emotionally invested in little Lambchop's journey.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

She's delightful. I hope you keep the little Warrior


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am delighted to read this update and to see the photos. 

Does the weight issue mean weening will start later than normal? Or does weight not matter too much with that?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> I am delighted to read this update and to see the photos.
> 
> Does the weight issue mean weening will start later than normal? Or does weight not matter too much with that?


No, weight doesn't come into it. She will start to eat solids when she's ready. Daisy's great-grandmother used to bring a raw chicken wing in to her kittens when she thought they were ready to be weaned, whether I thought they were ready or not


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely to see things are improving xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww your update has made me feel all funny inside, my heart is bursting with love for Daisy & little baby lambchop.
I’m so happy that Daisy is now being such a good mum.
We are all routing for you baby lambchop, you are indeed a ray of hope & a warrior princess :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I've just finished Doreen Tovey's First book (as recommended by @SbanR ... I think), I've brought all 9 of her books in the series of her Siamese cats.
I had thought since joining PF CC & reading about/ seeing photos of your cats, getting to know you as a person/ breeder I couldn't fall in love with a breed more, but I have.
You care so much, it's heartwarming.xx


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh what a little beauty. I’m so happy Daisy has taken to being a mum now. Thanks for the update, it’s made my day!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think little Warrior Princess Rey was making it loud and clear she needs attention, bless her decent lungs and seems she is making progress, keep gaining weight and training your Mum !!!
Thank you for update.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ebonycat said:


> I've just finished Doreen Tovey's First book (as recommended by @SbanR ... I think), I've brought all 9 of her books in the series of her Siamese cats.
> I had thought since joining PF CC & reading about/ seeing photos of your cats, getting to know you as a person/ breeder I couldn't fall in love with a breed more, but I have.
> You care so much, it's heartwarming.xx


Are they "proper" books Ebony or kindle?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think Doreen Tovey's books are hard to find in print now.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Are they "proper" books Ebony or kindle?


They are proper books, I think I paid £5 each, might seem much but I love cat (animal) books and I can read them again, also as much as I love my kindle I do love proper books


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Having been inspired by @lorilu I did a search of the Warks library catalogue and found several of Doreen s books. 2 are early ones too, which I haven't read. Will request them when I'm less snowed under ( hope they haven't been mislaid as they're all with the community library and many of their books are lent out to nursing homes for months on end)


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Aww we watched the video of little lamb chop and Sheep came running to find the crying kitten. It has taken me ages to convince her I haven’t a kitten stashed in my iPad. 

I am so pleased little lamb chop and Daisy are doing so well together


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Today's cute photos :Cat
She has put on 20g since yesterday 
Her colour is coming through quite well now but I'm still not sure if she will be seal or blue (and her pedigree name hinges on that) Leaning towards seal at the moment.
She is between Coco and Daisy if you can't work out what belongs where :Cat


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, those photos are adorable! My heart just melted.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I can see tiny ears, tiny paw and tiny face... soooo cute!! So pleased she's putting on weight as well... She's going to be well loved...

Hannah


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

@lymorelynn I haven't been around much of late but I am very sad to read all of this. I am full of hope for your little girl though, as she seems to be small but very determined (I'd call her Sophie after the Dick King-Smith heroine)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Phew! I haven't commented on this thread although I've been glued to it since it started. I know it sounds silly but I just didn't want to jinx anything. But now I feel I can breathe at last, as I've been holding it in for so long.
Absolutely thrilled Mum and Baby doing so well now and looking forward to hearing more progress in the coming weeks. Wish there was a hug button as I really want to hug you after all you've been through.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

She's so sweet and that last photo! Made me melt


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What a smashing update, can we breath now?

I can’t put into words how cute her ickleness is!

So pleased for you all x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I think Doreen Tovey's books are hard to find in print now.


I've found the ones I have in second hand book shops. Never seen them as new! Still I like second hand books!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> What a smashing update, can we breath now?
> 
> I can't put into words how cute her ickleness is!
> 
> So pleased for you all x


I think I can breathe now, don't know about anyone else :Cat


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

20g


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh my those pictures, We really do need a love button on here
Yay baby lambchop you’re doing so well, 20g that’s fantastic 
I’m so, so happy xx


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

You can find Doreen Toveys books on Amazon 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=doreen+tovey&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Fantastic!!! Good girls!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

anachronism said:


> You can find Doreen Toveys books on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=doreen+tovey&ref=nb_sb_noss


That's where I brought all nine copies.
Halfway through the second one.
Once I've finished them I'll pass them on to my mum to read as she likes cat books


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm delighted to see the DT books are available again, my gran got me a couple for Christmas ages ago and I really enjoyed them but haven't been able to get any more, now I can


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my, this has made me smile so much Lynn! I'm so glad and such sweet photos too  Well done Baby Lambchop and mummy Daisy xx


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> I'm delighted to see the DT books are available again, my gran got me a couple for Christmas ages ago and I really enjoyed them but haven't been able to get any more, now I can


I think a couple of her books havent been reprinted but all but one of the cat ones have. For some reason cats in concord doesn't seem to have been. I would have liked them all 

Lovely to see the little fighter still going strong Lynn


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm another who's been quietly following this thread and rooting for the little one. Great to see her coming along so well now and Daisy getting to grips with motherhood. Well done Daisy, baby lambchop, and most of all Lynn!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

The best "update" I've read for ages  xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

*cough* Baby Lambchop update please @lymorelynn 

Of course, only if you have a spare minute to do so but it would be lovely to hear how she and mummy Daisy are getting on. Thank you (and yes, I'm sure you have tonnes of other things to do but, you know, Baby Lambchop!) x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> *cough* Baby Lambchop update please Annette@lymorelynn
> 
> Of course, only if you have a spare minute to do so but it would be lovely to hear how she and mummy Daisy are getting on. Thank you (and yes, I'm sure you have tonnes of other things to do but, you know, Baby Lambchop!) x


Doing very well but Daisy now has to take baby with her, wherever she wants to sleep


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@lymorelynn that 2nd photo has just melted my heart and warmed up a chilly, wet day


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh that is the best ever  Daisy has turned into a “Smother” (if anyone watches The Goldbergs they will know what I mean). I love it, thanks Lynn.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Doing very well but Daisy now has to take baby with her, wherever she wants to sleep
> View attachment 396817
> View attachment 396818


Awww that's so sweet:Kiss


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Lovely photos Lynn thank you for sharing them.  Daisy looks totally in love with her baby. 

Viv xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh my. That second photo is just amazing x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

That's so totally precious


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Love the 2nd pic. Daisy has really taken to motherhood now and it shows on her face. Just the way she is cuddling her is sooo sweet. You simply have to keep this lambchop Lynn.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(Just popped in for another little look at that photo. If you do keep her, Lynn, I shall find it very hard to call her anything except Baby Lambchop, hehe)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Absolutely thrilled to read she's ok and that Mum has come round to being mum. 
Lovely photos of the two (or 3) of them lol!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there anything more scrumptious than that photo!

I am so happy little one and Daisy are contented at last x


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah that second photo is incredible, even without the story we've all been reading it's a great photo but in context it's such a happy thing. Hopefully we'll find out the name soon!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

We really do need a ‘love’ button on here.
Both pictures are lovely but the second one is just heart meltingly gorgeous.
Good girl mamma Daisy xx


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Aww this is wonderful! Those pictures made my day. Daisy certainly seems to have bonded now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Just popped in for another little look at that photo. If you do keep her, Lynn, I shall find it very hard to call her anything except Baby Lambchop, hehe)


I don't know why I bother with names, my husband calls them all 'Baby' anyway


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Dunno what's up with me today, that second photo has me blubbering again. It's a real "this is my baby girl" cuddle of love. Well done Daisy xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Little Warrior Princess Rey made her mum love her!

Irresistible!!!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Doing very well but Daisy now has to take baby with her, wherever she wants to sleep
> View attachment 396817
> View attachment 396818


Just the most beautiful thing I have seen in a long long time. Well done mummy Daisy and fantastic warrior princess!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the lovely pics. Lovely gooey feelings all around xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just having a ickle eggsplore


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Such an adventurous little cuty!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

She is gorgeous! :Kiss


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Well done Lynn you did really well with this little one x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

What a brave little explorer:Joyful


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh she's so cute!!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh bless her, she’s such a cutie x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh look at Baby Lambchop's ickle grey ears and toesies and tail! What a brave girl off exploring xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

She's gorgeous Lynn. You have done a grand job


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Intrepid little warrior princess. So sweet xx


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh what a little star! She is beautiful and developing so well. I love it when they start to explore but aren’t 100% coordinated for the job, so comical. I love a happy update :Joyful


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That’s a lovely sight to see.

x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

She is doing so well, growing so fast!

Well done!!!


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

Omg I read this with tears in my eyes, I’m sorry for the loss of your beautiful babies, seeing Daisy with baby girl is heartwarming. My thoughts and wishes are with you xx


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

Sweet little girl. I like the name 'Hope' for her home name, or Leia (the princess in Star Wars who would not accept defeat). I wonder if Daisy rejected her kittens because she was grieving for the firstborn who died before he came into the world? Many years ago, my sister-in-law had twins; one of them was stillborn, and she would have nothing to do with the other one for over a week. Later, she said that she felt like she was in a whirlwind of emotion. Overwhelming grief for the lost baby, a feeling of guilt and betrayal for wanting to love the surviving twin, all mixed in with the soreness and tiredness that are common after giving birth. Animals feel emotions just as much as any humans do, and Daisy being a first time mum must have added to her stress.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A little update on Baby Lambchop - I am concerned about her weight gain, or rather the lack of, and will be taking her to the vets this evening. She is a bright little thing and still toddles about but over the past week she has gained very little. She also has a rather sore neck from where Daisy carries her around and I need that to be looked at.I will give you another update when we get back


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> A little update on Baby Lambchop - I am concerned about her weight gain, or rather the lack of, and will be taking her to the vets this evening. She is a bright little thing and still toddles about but over the past week she has gained very little. She also has a rather sore neck from where Daisy carries her around and I need that to be looked at.I will give you another update when we get back


Oh no! Hope all goes well at the vets and she is OK.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope she's ok, is she nearly ready for weaning ?All paws and fingers crossed xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> I hope she's ok, is she nearly ready for weaning ?All paws and fingers crossed xx


I've been trying to get her to eat solid food and to drink from a saucer but no luck so far. She won't take a bottle either. She seems to be feeding frequently enough from Daisy but is just not growing


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh no, fingers crossed all will be well!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh bless the Baby Lambchop. Perhaps with the delay in bonding, Daisy’s milk supply hasn’t been quite as it would have been? Come on BL, get a bit of extra food in that little tummy and start fattening up please. Hope all okay at the vets, Lynn, let us know if you get half a second xx


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

No experience with kittens obviously, but my youngest daughter was very slow with her weight gain and had midwives/HV concerned, but she was feeding well and was healthy, and eventually they decided she's just naturally petite. Hopefully it might be the same with your little Lambchop?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Hope all goes well with the vet. Maybe some kind of food supplement would help.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope it all goes well Lynn x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope all goes well with baby lambchop at the vets later. Please let us know how she gets on. Sending lots of positive vibes her way.

Viv xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I've been trying to get her to eat solid food and to drink from a saucer but no luck so far. She won't take a bottle either. She seems to be feeding frequently enough from Daisy but is just not growing


Daisy might not have enough milk. When one of mine lost her milk the kittens were suckling but not growing.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Everything crossed for little lambchop...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Everything crossed for baby, hope it’s good news from the vet.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Fingers & paws all crossed here for Baby lambchop 
Come on little girlie, we are all praying for you xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, the vet could find no obvious reasons. Daisy is producing milk and baby had milk in her mouth after suckling (I took them both in). Baby is weeing and pooing - wee observed and poo on thermometer when checking temperature - which was normal. Her tummy seemed full. Her heart is fine. So without testing for things which would not alter the outcome she will either thrive or not and I have only to monitor her and keep on trying to get her into solid food, which I would be doing anyway. Her neck injury is only superficial and I just need to keep it clean - again something I was doing already. 
Just need to keep everything crossed for her


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Good that all checks were normal, hopefully she'll catch up. Does she suckle a lot ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad checks were normal.

Come on little one, you can do this.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hope she does well, she may be just be smaller than average but otherwise fine.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Topped vines, keep going baby girl!!!

Smearing a bit of food on her mouth so she licks?

Brings back the times Garfield was such sick kitten... 

Keep fighting baby!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh I do hope she is OK. Hang on in there little sweet pea, solid food is yummy so get chomping xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Fingers and paws are crossed for baby over here


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just adding to the vibes being sent. Would it help to smear a little food on a nipple if Daisy would let you?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Come on little baby lambchop please start eating, it will make you grow big & strong.
Paws crossed baby will start gaining more weight & start eating x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Just got back and had to check up on Daisy and baby Lamb Chop

Come on little one, time to start eating and drinking properly now, we all have a few extra grey hairs over you!


Keeping fingers and toes crossed here xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Baby Lambchop and her mummy


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby Lambchop and her mummy
> View attachment 397870


There really does need to be a 'love' button on here.
Oh Daisy there's a good girl, keep your baby lambchop close.
Baby lambchop you're just too adorable, such a special little girlie.
Paws crossed you start liking kitty food soon, little baby it's really very nice (not that I've tried it :Hungover, but my two kitties like it) you'll like it honest & you'll get big & strong like your mama xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Baby Lambchop, you keep snuggled in next to mummy, keep drinking and start to eat some big girl food soon, so you get big and strong. Such a good girl. Lynn, I hope you’re doing okay too after all this stress!


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby Lambchop and her mummy
> View attachment 397870


That makes me all warm and fuzzy inside :Joyful I'm so happy things are working out.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Baby has gained 15g today :Cat


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby has gained 15g today :Cat
> View attachment 397970


Aww... go, go little Wonder Lambchop...


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Yay, that’s good news! Keep growing, little one!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby has gained 15g today :Cat
> View attachment 397970


:Woot


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh well done Baby Lambchop, that's a nice gain


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's good news, she is looking well.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That’s great news for the Lambchop Little One x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh that’s fabulous news
Good girl baby lambchop :Kiss


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news Lynn!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

How's the sore neck?


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

That’s great news! Come on baby eat all the pies!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Quartermass said:


> How's the sore neck?


Still looking red  but it doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Yay! Keep it up baby.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Is all ok? Please let us know!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Baby's progress is still very slow. She gains for a couple of days and then nothing for a day 
In herself she is bright and still acts like a 4 week old kitten. She climbs my leg onto my knee for a cuddle and is starting to play.


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness - she looks like a proper little cat now!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby's progress is still very slow. She gains for a couple of days and then nothing for a day
> In herself she is bright and still acts like a 4 week old kitten. She climbs my leg onto my knee for a cuddle and is starting to play.
> View attachment 398464


Oh, she is gorgeous, is she now able to eat solids?

Topped vibes sent from us all xxx

Daisy looks a proper mum!!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Poor babe, maybe she is slow with starting to play as a lone kitten. She looks very cute and has grown.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> , is she now able to eat solids?


Still not interested in solids


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

She's achingly cute at least.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Still not interested in solids


Slowly there...


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Still not interested in solids


Can kittens have lick e Lix?!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

popcornsmum said:


> Can kittens have lick e Lix?!


I do give them Lick e Lix when they have their vaccinations but I've never given it to younger kittens. I don't see why not and it's worth a try.
At least Daisy is benefitting from the kitten food that baby doesn't eat :Cat


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I crave more pictures of the bitty baby


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lorilu said:


> I crave more pictures of the bitty baby


I will try and get some when she's awake


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> I do give them Lick e Lix when they have their vaccinations but I've never given it to younger kittens. I don't see why not and it's worth a try.
> At least Daisy is benefitting from the kitten food that baby doesn't eat :Cat


I just thought it might be worth trying everything!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Obviously you are very experienced and so I apologise if I'm suggesting something stupid or not possible, but to get the 'taste' as it were for solids, could you offer her broth or something? Might stimulate her into wanting something 'more'?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Obviously you are very experienced and so I apologise if I'm suggesting something stupid or not possible, but to get the 'taste' as it were for solids, could you offer her broth or something? Might stimulate her into wanting something 'more'?


Thank you. She has the opportunity to try a variety of things, including chicken broth but has so far shown no interest.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you. She has the opportunity to try a variety of things, including chicken broth but has so far shown no interest.


I thought you'd probably have already tried it, that's a shame. I hope she gets interested soon.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A couple of photos


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Johnny has exactly the same kickeroo (although his is in a far worse state) so I've just went and got it and I realise how tiny little baby lambchop is! Endlessly cute though.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Quartermass said:


> Johnny has exactly the same kickeroo (although his is in a far worse state) so I've just went and got it and I realise how tiny little baby lambchop is! Endlessly cute though.


She really is small - 300g and 5 weeks old on Monday.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Aww she is very cute!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Edited out. Sorry it's not appropriate to push for information.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> A couple of photos
> View attachment 398737
> View attachment 398738


Aww little baby girl, you're just too adorably cute :Kiss
Sending heaps of eating solids vibes xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ahh gorgeous little one!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Quartermass said:


> Edited out. Sorry it's not appropriate to push for information.


What did you want to know? I really don't mind.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Come on Baby Lambchop, time to move on to the big girl foods to make you grow a bit faster. You can still have some nice feeding times with mummy Daisy but you need to eat some more. You are such a cutie. Sending love xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh gosh, seeing baby Lambchop nearing five weeks old really hits home how tiny and vulnerable my little Joey was :Arghh

He’s now a giant of a creature though, come on little Lamby I think your mummies would want nothing more than for you to be the same!!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

@lymorelynn again I'm sure it's something you have thought of but have you tried kitten formula in a little dish perhaps?

I wonder if the temptation of milk could encourage Lambchop to have a little snack away from mum? I guess getting onto other foods involves two big changes - feeding away from mum, and the actual food itself changing. Maybe this could be a transition?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Offering milk from a saucer is often a first step and one I have tried - she just walks through it  I did manage to get her to lick a tiny bit of kitten mousse from my finger last night so stepping in the right direction.
Normally I wouldn't be worried about a kitten not eating by this age but baby's slow development continues to be a concern. This is far from normal progress


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Goodness it is so painstaking. I'm so glad the baby girl has someone as dedicated as you to look after her. Let's hope she might be interested in a bit more kitten mousse today. Tiny steps xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Your patience and determination are quite admirable Lynn. I'm keeping everything crossed for an improvement in her appetite asap.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Baby has eaten about a teaspoon of kitten mousse this morning :Cat


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby has eaten about a teaspoon of kitten mousse this morning :Cat


Well done baby girl! it's a start of hopefully many more. x


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

Beautiful baby, :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby has eaten about a teaspoon of kitten mousse this morning :Cat


Yay, such a good baby girl, that's it.
You'll get big & strong with solid food in your tummy.
The vibes are working
Topping up the eating vibes xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby has eaten about a teaspoon of kitten mousse this morning :Cat


YEEESSSS!!!

That's it, floodgates open I hope


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah! Good girl Baby Lambchop, paws crossed once you start with the solid you will really thrive. We do see it in human babies too, occasionally, when a poor start to feeding leads to a “just sufficient” milk supply but not a thriving baby. I so hope this is beginning of a real improvement Lynn xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby has eaten about a teaspoon of kitten mousse this morning :Cat


XXXXXXXXX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad she is having a try. X


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hurrah!!! Hope for more good news!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hopefully this is a turning point for baby lambchop!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby has eaten about a teaspoon of kitten mousse this morning :Cat


when you think that a kitten's stomach is about the size of a walnut then that's probably a fair bit for her  Go to it Warrior Princess we want you growing up big and strong !


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh what a _clever _baby girl!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And the same amount for her tea :Cat


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> And the same amount for her tea :Cat


Oh hearing this makes me so so happy
Such a good baby girl xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh great news :Joyful


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

This is great news. Come on little one you are doing well. 

Viv xx


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

Well done little girl xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> And the same amount for her tea :Cat


Yay!! Well done our little warrior!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Eating a little at every mealtime today and running around like any normal 5 week old kitten, except in miniature :Cat


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Way to go Little One!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I think that's the best picture of her you've got so far.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh bless her. She is a little cutie. 

Viv xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

She’s like the Kylie Minogue of the Meezer world, teeny tiny and would fit in your pocket 

Baby Lambchop, this is such good news. Keep it up baby girl xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@lymorelynn there must be more competitions you can enter this photo for  it's a beauty!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

She's just so gorgeous, and it's really heartwarming to hear she's finally eating and behaving like any mini meezer. 
How is Daisy now. She was a reluctant mum to begin with and thankfully she has turned that around. Is she behaving as you would expect a mum with a 5 week old kitten? It would be perfectly understandable if she is overprotective, but she looks to have settled into her role now.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cully said:


> She's just so gorgeous, and it's really heartwarming to hear she's finally eating and behaving like any mini meezer.
> How is Daisy now. She was a reluctant mum to begin with and thankfully she has turned that around. Is she behaving as you would expect a mum with a 5 week old kitten? It would be perfectly understandable if she is overprotective, but she looks to have settled into her role now.


She carries baby around still but isn't that protective really. She still doesn't come running if baby is crying.
And another little update - she has just done her first proper poo  I was just about to set up a litter tray for her but didn't make it in time.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I was half expecting a photo said poop! No need though... I’m going sill use my imagination...

Hannah


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

She's just so cute. You Must keep this Lambchop!!!!


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

She is just the cutest little pixie kitten I’ve ever seen!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ahhhh she’s so perfect! Fantastic news she’s performing in other ways too!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

What's that saying ? The best things come in small packages ?

Well she's certainly proving that to be true :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Eating a little at every mealtime today and running around like any normal 5 week old kitten, except in miniature :Cat
> View attachment 398985


Aww that's an adorable picture 
She's a little poppet :Kiss
Well done baby girl lambchop xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Super cute
(edit, I think I thought the end of Daisy's tail was hers and looked a super thick tail for a little lass)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> She carries baby around still but isn't that protective really. She still doesn't come running if baby is crying.
> And another little update - she has just done her first proper poo  I was just about to set up a litter tray for her but didn't make it in time.


Wow, what a milestone. Now don't forget to frame it will you.
I don't have experience of rearing kittens, but know first hand about puppies.
Mum did everything that was expected of her, but she wasn't really the maternal sort. After they started on solids she spent most of the time on my bed to get some 'me' time, although she jumped down as soon as she was needed. She was glad when they were old enough to leave for there forever homes.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Willow_Warren said:


> I was half expecting a photo said poop! No need though... I'm going sill use my imagination...
> 
> Hannah


I did think about it


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I did think about it


And here are all of us cooing over her and saying how clever she is for doing a proper poo


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hurrah!!! Poop!!!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> I did think about it


I would have enjoyed it. I find the subject of cat poop very interesting generally speaking.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank you so much for lovely pics Lynn. Sending lots of love and healing vibes to all of you


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Caught up!


Oh little Baby ( you do realise that name will stick ) what an absolute poppet, she is so like Daisy in colouring too. I am deliriously happy that she had a poop! 

Come on little one, continue this eating and pooping! All of us are routing for you! Xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hi @lymorelynn thinking of little baby lambchop, how is she getting on?
Is she starting to eat more?
Hope all is well with her xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She asks for food but still only eats a very small amount. Gaining weight slowly still. But she is very sweet and playful.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> She asks for food but still only eats a very small amount. Gaining weight slowly still. But she is very sweet and playful.


Gaining weight & asking for food is good to hear.
Aww she's such a cute little poppet xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> She asks for food but still only eats a very small amount. Gaining weight slowly still. But she is very sweet and playful.


So glad it's all going in the right direction - albeit slowly. Lots of love to our warrior princess!


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Been following your thread Lynn, Daisy, Coco and Princess Lamb chop...
Been showing your amazing videos to our Benji boy and watched his reactions 
Sad about loosing the other gorgeous kitties but now Daisy has become a loving mum. Our ladies and Princess will continue to win steadily


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Any more poop’s and how is Baby eating today?


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Just read through this thread and oh what a sweetheart baby lamp chop is! A agree, she is just little, like a Kylie Minogue of the cat world, but still, a superstar!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Baby now knows how to use the litter tray, comes running when I get home if we've been out, gets downstairs by herself, shouts for her food (still only eating a very small amount at a time ) and is generally a sweet and playful, if diminutive, soul :Cat
We're no nearer to choosing either her pedigree name or her home name ( as I said, my husband calls them all Baby anyway ) I quite like Dottie, because she's a little dot. My list of ideas for her pedigree name keeps growing - I would have called her Song Sung Blue had she been a blue point. Daisy's prefix is Kitising and I quite like the idea of sticking to a musical theme but can't make up my mind.
Bonus photo :Cat


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oooh, scrumptious! 



lymorelynn said:


> We're no nearer to choosing either her pedigree name or her home name ( as I said, my husband calls them all Baby anyway ) I quite like Dottie, because she's a little dot. My list of ideas for her pedigree name keeps growing - I would have called her Song Sung Blue had she been a blue point. Daisy's prefix is Kitising and I quite like the idea of sticking to a musical theme but can't make up my mind.


She seems to have attracted a lot of comparison with Kylie Minogue if that helps?  "I Should Be So Lucky" seems to describe her quite well


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby now knows how to use the litter tray, comes running when I get home if we've been out, gets downstairs by herself, shouts for her food (still only eating a very small amount at a time ) and is generally a sweet and playful, if diminutive, soul :Cat
> We're no nearer to choosing either her pedigree name or her home name ( as I said, my husband calls them all Baby anyway ) I quite like Dottie, because she's a little dot. My list of ideas for her pedigree name keeps growing - I would have called her Song Sung Blue had she been a blue point. Daisy's prefix is Kitising and I quite like the idea of sticking to a musical theme but can't make up my mind.
> Bonus photo :Cat
> View attachment 399383


Lovely update 

Don't know why I thought of it but I rather like the name of Sweetpea for her. :Shy :Cat


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Lovely update, well done on using the litter tray little baby lambchop 
She’s such a little dot so Dottie is a lovely name
Seeing photos of her just makes me feel all giddy inside :Kiss xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww little one you are so sweet. Imagine that size getting down the stairs :Kiss

Daisy you as always are just beautiful, it’s the eyes as always.



Dottie is a lovely name! Little Dot  makes me think of Little Dorrit 

Glad she is still fighting fit albeit a picky eater xx


Thanks for update x


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Baby now knows how to use the litter tray, comes running when I get home if we've been out, gets downstairs by herself, shouts for her food (still only eating a very small amount at a time ) and is generally a sweet and playful, if diminutive, soul :Cat
> We're no nearer to choosing either her pedigree name or her home name ( as I said, my husband calls them all Baby anyway ) I quite like Dottie, because she's a little dot. My list of ideas for her pedigree name keeps growing - I would have called her Song Sung Blue had she been a blue point. Daisy's prefix is Kitising and I quite like the idea of sticking to a musical theme but can't make up my mind.
> Bonus photo :Cat
> View attachment 399383


Dottie is just the most perfect name for her


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's such a little sweetheart, I like Dottie xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh yes! Kitising I Should Be So Lucky or Kitising Love at First Sight  Both are entirely true. I totally fell in love with her and she is the Kylie of the Kitty World  Mind you, if she was coming to live with me, she'd just be called Baby Lambchop :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

ETA: Loving the bonus picture xx


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Are you suggesting that Oscar needs a little sister?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh goodness no (though I could be tempted to do some catnapping!!)...you wouldn't go far wrong with a Lambchop though, I reckon.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Dottie Dottie Dottie! Little Dot for short. Perfect!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Oh Dottie Dottie Dottie! Little Dot for short. Perfect!


Yes, it's just the perfect name for a Lambchop. Foretells future craziness, as in Completely Dotty!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

How about Dottie Sweetpea?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

When I brought Max & Minnie, Minnie looked about 4 weeks younger than Max as she was rather small and he was a good size. However she continued growing until she was a pretty normal size for a female Oriental. Your wee baby might do the same. As her breeder said, 'she doesn't know she's small'.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, thank you, she looks bigger!!!


Eat , eat baby Dot!!!


I was a tiny baby too...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goodness no (though I could be tempted to do some catnapping!!)...you wouldn't go far wrong with a Lambchop though, I reckon.


I totally agree with this!!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goodness no (though I could be tempted to do some catnapping!!)...you wouldn't go far wrong with a Lambchop though, I reckon.





Ringypie said:


> I totally agree with this!!


Oh dear, Lamb Chop just brings to mind that sock puppet to me.



Dobby65 said:


> How about Dottie Sweetpea?


I am partial to Sweet Pea too, as a second name. My Tolly's second name was Sweet Pea. He was the sweetest red boy ever. But does Little Dot have a sweet disposition?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, I meant having a Lambchop kitty from Lynn (though if I was her mum I’d struggle to called her anything but Baby Lambchop now!)...but yes, I do vaguely remember seeing that sock puppet when I was small


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As @Ringypie has one of my babies, I think that's what she meant too 
Lambchop has been a family nickname forever and was my husband's suggestion when I was applying for my prefix :Cat
Sorry for the Sweet pea advocates but it's not my cup of tea.
I am thinking of Lambchop The Last Dance - Dottie for her home name.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I like that name Lynn. You know her personality. She looks like a go get em kind of girl. She has a cheeky little face. Lamchop The Last Dance is just perfect for her. Xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I love that name to, Lambchop the Last Dance and Dottie....Perfect


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> As @Ringypie has one of my babies, I think that's what she meant too
> Lambchop has been a family nickname forever and was my husband's suggestion when I was applying for my prefix :Cat
> Sorry for the Sweet pea advocates but it's not my cup of tea.
> I am thinking of Lambchop The Last Dance - Dottie for her home name.


The Last Dance! You're not stopping are you Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SbanR said:


> The Last Dance! You're not stopping are you Lynn?


It will be the end of that particular line for me as I do not think it will be advisable to breed from Dottie.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Even if it turns out all fine you would be worried for a long time about her so I can understand the caution there, very sensible. 

I did ask and then delete the question a week or so ago if you felt she was through the danger and was going to be ok, but realised you would name her and tell us in your own time. I'm glad you're at that point now.

Have you decided to keep her at home yourself?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Quartermass said:


> Even if it turns out all fine you would be worried for a long time about her so I can understand the caution there, very sensible.
> 
> I did ask and then delete the question a week or so ago if you felt she was through the danger and was going to be ok, but realised you would name her and tell us in your own time. I'm glad you're at that point now.
> 
> Have you decided to keep her at home yourself?


I'm still not 100% sure that she will be fine but her behaviour and toileting are normal which are good indications.
Whether or not she will be staying remains to be seen.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so pleased that Dottie is doing well Lynn. I hope that she continues (as I'm sure she will in your care), I'm sure she will grow into a very mischievous little lady


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Go, baby, go... toppers the vibes!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Adventurous young lady


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

She's really tiny but perfectly formed.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Adventurous young lady
> View attachment 399664
> View attachment 399665
> View attachment 399666


Adventurous under the watchful eye of mum :Cat


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Adventurous young lady
> View attachment 399664
> View attachment 399665
> View attachment 399666


Wait..how on earth.....? Oh..someone put her there...right? Gosh she's so precious. Little Dot.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Wait..how on earth.....? Oh..someone put her there...right? Gosh she's so precious. Little Dot.


She climbed up by herself :Cat she did a bit of help to get down though


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm in love with her and I've only seen pictures. I've never really felt kittens were cuter than grown cats but she's different.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> She climbed up by herself :Cat she did a bit of help to get down though


WOW! What a clever girl! She's a special one for sure.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I really hope you managed to get Dottie's climbing adventure recorded. You'll have to start an album of Firsts for you to look back on. Well done little 'n


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh that last picture is adorable!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh seriously, just when I think the last photo couldn’t be better, up pops another.


She is soooooooo gorgeous! Perfect but so tiny! I feel so protective towards her. Xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I can just see "our" Dottie getting into all sorts of mischief in a few weeks ! She'll be climbing the curtains next you wait and see


----------



## willowtheunicorn (Apr 8, 2019)

This is the first thread that I read here. I held my breath until I got to the end. Glad to see baby is doing well!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sleeping in the sun. Just 6 weeks old today and her weight is now 325g


----------



## willowtheunicorn (Apr 8, 2019)

lymorelynn said:


> Sleeping in the sun. Just 6 weeks old today and her weight is now 325g
> View attachment 399791


Gorgeous. What would you expect her weight to be at this age?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

kaitee said:


> Gorgeous. What would you expect her weight to be at this age?


Between 600 and 700 grams


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Hmmm, Dottie -> Dorothy -> Wizard of Oz -> 'Over The Rainbow'?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> Hmmm, Dottie -> Dorothy -> Wizard of Oz -> 'Over The Rainbow'?


As you can't use the same name twice in their pedigrees I'm saving Rainbow for another theme  Also I think Over the Rainbow has quite sad connotations


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> As you can't use the same name twice in their pedigrees I'm saving Rainbow for another theme  Also I think Over the Rainbow has quite sad connotations


Fair enough! And "If I Only Had A Brain" _definitely _doesn't apply to Meezer-mischief-makers!  If I Only Had Some Brakes, maybe


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Sleeping in the sun. Just 6 weeks old today and her weight is now 325g
> View attachment 399791


So we have now a tea cup Siamese...

Grow baby grow!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my! Baby Lambchop, you make me *squeeeeeee* you are just the most adorable little being. Now, I'm not into making an animal do something it doesn't want to but @lymorelynn if you could follow cheekyscrip's little thought and we could have Baby Lambchop in a teacup, can you imagine the cuteness?

I too feel very protective @ewelsh - funny isn't it?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's hard enough getting her to stay in my scales never mind a teacup :Hilarious


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww what a cute little mini lamb chop she is! xx I am so glad she is doing OK even if she is small at present.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a gorgeous photo, bless her little paws.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my.baby Lambchop is absolutely gorgeous. 

Viv xx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh my little Dottie, you are so cute


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> As you can't use the same name twice in their pedigrees I'm saving Rainbow for another theme  Also I think Over the Rainbow has quite sad connotations


I agree about over the rainbow. A hyphen is a wonderful device in pedigree names for letting one use the same word more than once.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Eating a little at every mealtime today and running around like any normal 5 week old kitten, except in miniature :Cat
> View attachment 398985


Such an adorable picture xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Lynn, just wondering how is Little lambchop Dottie?
Is she still gaining weight, even if slowly?
Hope alls well xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is gaining very nicely this week.


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

She is beautiful, we’ve been thinking of you and your beautiful girl Hun x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Daisy cuddling little Dottie, that photo is adorable xxxxxx


Where is the love button x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh my, oh my, Daisy & Dottie snuggling is just too much :Kiss
We really do need a love button on here 
Such fabulous news that Dottie is gaining weight xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Hoping the gaining this week continues. They look simply adorable together


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Fantastic news, she suddenly looks so grown up.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad she is doing well


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, she looks chubbier already!!!
She looks like she wants to Remain with us!!!:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Baby Lambchop! What excellent news  I'm so pleased.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

If you do adopt her away to someone else, I really hope they'll want to come to this thread every so often so we can all see how she's doing.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Just love the pics of Daisy cuddling baby!! Gorgeous!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Little but fierce. My mini wolverine


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Baby Lambchop! You are a little warrior indeed


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That is so sweet. Look at those nails :Nailbiting


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Go Baby Lambchop!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

OOOOhhhhh those claws ! But so adorable.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

My Little Last Jedi xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I reckon Lynn that if you decided you weren't keeping her, there would be a Cat Chat queue a mile long to adopt her


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Look at her claws 
Awww Dottie baby lambchop you are too adorable :Kiss


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Little but fierce. My mini wolverine
> View attachment 400454
> View attachment 400455
> View attachment 400456


Love the way she's got her tail wrapped around your leg in the first pic. Such a tiny scrap of kittenhood, how wonderful to see her doing normal kitten things, in spite of being so wee.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Little sweetheart doing "pawsies with clawsies":Kiss I could kiss her till she pops! You go little fuzzy warrior cx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lovely to see her 'being a kitten'.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Look at the little fighter! She’s giving that mouse what for! 

She’s won so many hearts! I am just in love with her! X


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@lymorelynn 
please, please, please keep Dottie - we are all so in love with her and, personally, I think she should be our "mascot" and living proof that forum "vibes" DO work


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my! She is an absolute little cutie. So tiny bless her. 

Viv xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @lymorelynn
> please, please, please keep Dottie - we are all so in love with her and, personally, I think she should be our "mascot" and living proof that forum "vibes" DO work


Ah, if only it was so simple.
Dottie will always be special wherever she ends up and I will always be grateful for the love and support you have all shown.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Little but fierce. My mini wolverine
> View attachment 400454
> View attachment 400455
> View attachment 400456


She reminds me of one of the kittens in Jammy's litter. She was so small, half the size of jammy and her other siblings. But she was a fierce little girl, and absolutely adorable. She eventually started to catch up in the size department, but I think even now she's still a bit teeny!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi @lymorelynn I wonder how f I could get some advice from you for a friend of a friend in a similar situation. Her cat had seven kittens and then developed bad mastitis and was unable to feed them and is currently in the hospital on drips. A group of them have taken on feeding the kittens with kitten milk recommended by the vet every two hours, stimulating them to toilet etc. Unfortunately two have died but they are doing their best. I have lent them my cat scales to closely monitor the weights.

At what age should they look to start the kittens on solid food, how should they do this, and what would you recommend?

Many thanks x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry about your friend's cat. Hand rearing isn't easy - at least I've never found it to be. The kittens need to be warm or they won't feed. Hopefully they are sucking from the bottle as having to syringe feed can cause other problems like the aspiration of milk, which can lead to pneumonia. 
I wouldn't consider offering solids until they are at least 3 weeks old and then starting with a very soft pate - I use Royal Canin babycat mousse. Hopefully by then their mother should have recovered and if she is still unable to feed them they should learn about eating solid foods by copying her.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

More photos please!!!

We need to see our little Dot!!!!

I need my kitten fix to sleep well...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> More photos please!!!
> 
> We need to see our little Dot!!!!
> 
> I need my kitten fix to sleep well...


Tomorrow :Cat


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Sorry about your friend's cat. Hand rearing isn't easy - at least I've never found it to be. The kittens need to be warm or they won't feed. Hopefully they are sucking from the bottle as having to syringe feed can cause other problems like the aspiration of milk, which can lead to pneumonia.
> I wouldn't consider offering solids until they are at least 3 weeks old and then starting with a very soft pate - I use Royal Canin babycat mousse. Hopefully by then their mother should have recovered and if she is still unable to feed them they should learn about eating solid foods by copying her.


Thanks so much, will pass it on xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Tomorrow :Cat


As promised:


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh she is too cute! 
You are going to struggle to let her go.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> As promised:
> View attachment 400930
> View attachment 400931
> View attachment 400932


No words just! ❤❤❤


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Little monkey, look at her huge ears! Lovely, bright eyed little sausage xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ohhh she is just perfect! Our little fighter


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, she is so beautiful.

How is feeding solids going???

She has such a bright face!!!!

I need more photos... very addictive...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> Oh, she is so beautiful.
> 
> How is feeding solids going???
> 
> ...


She has an excellent appetite and is gaining weight very nicely this week.
More photos, just for you


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lynn! Baby Lambchop looks like she is laughing her little head off! 

However, it's the kitty loaf that's done for me. It's just too beautiful for words. I mean, look at her!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh my, my heart is bursting with love for little baby Dottie lambchop
Dottie you are just too adorable
I keep saying it but we really do need a love button on here :Kiss xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> She has an excellent appetite and is gaining weight very nicely this week.
> More photos, just for you
> View attachment 401130
> View attachment 401131


Oh... my itsy bitsy teeny weeny kitty kat!!! 
I am in love...:Kiss:Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sleeping beauty


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lynn, are you trying to make my eyes leaky? If so, you've succeeded.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Sleeping beauty
> View attachment 401139
> View attachment 401140


She looks happy, both do!!! Happy Easter to you all!!!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ahh our perfect princess!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, what gorgeous photos Lynn!  Such a little sweetheart she is! xx


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> As promised:
> View attachment 400930
> View attachment 400931
> View attachment 400932


Your lovely cute little princess is so so adorable Lynn


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

It's no good - I'm definitely in love  I just want to scoop her up for squishy cuddles !

If I thought for one moment that Bertie would welcome her I'd be knocking on your door cat basket in hand :Cat:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, I think there's not just you that feels that way @Bertie'sMum


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

How is our little Easter bunny now?

How was Easter in Lambchop Kingdom?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Easter was a little busy with a family BBQ but Daisy, Coco and baby all behaved very well. I think everyone was besotted with baby.
I was hoping that someone would help in choosing a definite name for her but despite several suggestions I'm still not any closer to making my mind up.
Excuse the 'morning look' but this is usually how I wake up


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ahhh how lovely to wake up with a baby lambchop snuggled up!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

absolutely the perfect way to wake up


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Excuse the 'morning look' but this is usually how I wake up
> View attachment 401646


I could happily wake up with a mini-meezer burrowed into my shouder, too 

Do you have any names at all (or a theme) under consideration for our little survivor? Or is everything still open to debate?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Easter was a little busy with a family BBQ but Daisy, Coco and baby all behaved very well. I think everyone was besotted with baby.
> I was hoping that someone would help in choosing a definite name for her but despite several suggestions I'm still not any closer to making my mind up.
> Excuse the 'morning look' but this is usually how I wake up
> View attachment 401646


CC poll! CC poll.
We'll help you decide


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How are you ever going to part with her! ❤xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Easter was a little busy with a family BBQ but Daisy, Coco and baby all behaved very well. I think everyone was besotted with baby.
> I was hoping that someone would help in choosing a definite name for her but despite several suggestions I'm still not any closer to making my mind up.
> Excuse the 'morning look' but this is usually how I wake up
> View attachment 401646


Aww isn't that the best way to wake up, with a mini meezer snuggled up next to you :Kiss


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, how sweet xxx perfect match!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's easy ( or fairly easy) to choose names when I have a theme but so much harder with a single kitten. I've thought of a few names but then thought, "Oooh, that would go well in a theme with other similar names." I've thought of strong, princess/warrior type names but they all seem too popular and a bit trite. I've thought of names that are linked to names in her pedigree but haven't found anything that I really like enough and then when I think I have something I like, I think it isn't quite right.
Current choices are: Lambchop Small-and-Mighty or Little-but-Fierce


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bonus picture for putting up with my indecision


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> It's easy ( or fairly easy) to choose names when I have a theme but so much harder with a single kitten. I've thought of a few names but then thought, "Oooh, that would go well in a theme with other similar names." I've thought of strong, princess/warrior type names but they all seem too popular and a bit trite. I've thought of names that are linked to names in her pedigree but haven't found anything that I really like enough and then when I think I have something I like, I think it isn't quite right.
> Current choices are: Lambchop Small-and-Mighty or Little-but-Fierce


She deserves a Princess Warrior name!!!

Hippolyta The Queen of Amazons? A bit 
grand...
Or a Spice Girl... 
The Mouse That Roared..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Soul Survivor?
That's a deliberate spelling of soul to keep with the music theme of Daisy's breeder's prefix


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Love waking up next to a bundle of purring fur Lynn. She is so cute and a fighter.
Fighter Queen Boudicca led a rebellion against the Romans in 43AD. Is Boudicca too much of a mouthful?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Veronica Chapman said:


> Love waking up next to a bundle of purring fur Lynn. She is so cute and a fighter.
> Fighter Queen Boudicca led a rebellion against the Romans in 43AD. Is Boudicca too much of a mouthful?


Boudicca is just too obvious and I don"t really like it. It doesn't matter how much of a mouthful pedigree names are


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Boudicca is just too obvious and I don"t really like it. It doesn't matter how much of a mouthful pedigree names are


How about "Iceni Princess" (maybe not as obvious as Boudicca ?)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bertie'sMum said:


> How about "Iceni Princess" (maybe not as obvious as Boudicca ?)


The only way I would use it would be Queen of the Iceni but I don't think iit's quite right for her.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I think you'll know when you come across the right name... however does more indecision mean more photos :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have looked through history for female heroines, I have even looked at Welsh women, there is very little I’m afraid Jemima Fawr or Gwenllian neither are princess names :Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> I have looked through history for female heroines, I have even looked at Welsh women, there is very little I'm afraid Jemima Fawr or Gwenllian neither are princess names :Hilarious


I've looked through history, legend and literature for names and haven't found any that I really like.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

River Song (from Dr Who - not a princess but a strong female character)
Unchained Melody
Minuette - from the French dance, but also with the connotations of meaning little/petite.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

NaomiM said:


> River Song (from Dr Who - not a princess but a strong female character)
> Unchained Melody
> Minuette - from the French dance, but also with the connotations of meaning little/petite.


Minuette is on my list but I need something more than that


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Everyone keeps mentioning the word Princess but not actually as a name but I like that. I'm calling her Princess whatever else she is called.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry I'm such a picky so-and-so when it comes to names


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

How about "Hatshepsut " ? 

Hatshepsut was the longest reigning female Egyptian pharaoh, ruling for 20 years in the 15th century B.C. She is considered one of Egypt's most successful pharaohs.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just throwing this in the mix

FIRESTAR - super heroine from Marvel Comics


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh a rather more sideways note, how about 'Gloria Gaynor'? Her most famous song was 'I Will Survive', after all


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Loving reading everyone's imaginative suggestions!

I am totally rubbish at coming up with names... (good job my pets are adopted with names... or they would be nameless forever lol!)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions. Hatshepsut had crossed my mind, as had Gloria Gaynor in a way, as in the song had.
Still nothing fits.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am tempted to steal a name from another breeder, though her a cat of this name is male. 
Awesome-Warrior


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I am tempted to steal a name from another breeder, though her a cat of this name is male.
> Awesome-Warrior


Seems close, but as you say a bit on the masculine side...

Hmm, how about 'Glorious Warrior'


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I am tempted to steal a name from another breeder, though her a cat of this name is male.
> Awesome-Warrior


Though a warrior can be male or female.  (the female version "warrioress" is rarely used -- unsurprisingly, as it sounds clumsy)

for a female - e.g. "Magnificent-Warrior".... "Beautiful-Warrior" ...."Sublime-Warrior"


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How about Minuetts Salut d’amour both musical!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Shield-Maiden (lol I've been watching vikings...)

Don't worry I'll get my coat...


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Willow_Warren said:


> Shield-Maiden (lol I've been watching vikings...)
> 
> Don't worry I'll get my coat...


Could be Lagatha then?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You know really she's always going to be Baby Lambchop to me


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

How about Sweet Child o’ mine?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

My husband gets naming rights of kittens, that was his stipulation when I said wanted to breed. So our cats have ridiculous pedigree names; Argus for FFS.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Willow_Warren said:


> Shield-Maiden (lol I've been watching vikings...)
> 
> Don't worry I'll get my coat...


I had thought of that one. Or Little Valkerie


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

chillminx said:


> Though a warrior can be male or female.  (the female version "warrioress" is rarely used -- unsurprisingly, as it sounds clumsy)
> 
> for a female - e.g. "Magnificent-Warrior".... "Beautiful-Warrior" ...."Sublime-Warrior"


And this where my use of Rainbow comes in but I want to save it for a theme.


lillytheunicorn said:


> My husband gets naming rights of kittens, that was his stipulation when I said wanted to breed. So our cats have ridiculous pedigree names; Argus for FFS.


Haha! Mine chose my prefix so doesn't get a say in naming the kittens :Cat


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> I had thought of that one. Or Little Valkerie


I like that one


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I like Little Valkerie. Sheep was supposed to be called Valkerie.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Minuette is on my list but I need something more than that


How about Royal Minuet(te) - then she still gets to be a princess


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

NaomiM said:


> How about Royal Minuet(te) - then she still gets to be a princess


I don't think I've ever thought of her as a princess, that's the trouble. Right now she is a typical 8 week old, holy terror :Cat


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Soul Survivor?
> That's a deliberate spelling of soul to keep with the music theme of Daisy's breeder's prefix


I think this is the winner fr Dottie.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We have a name 
I am pleased to introduce to you
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/vaccination-day.514542/


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A Dottie/Iron Maiden update.
She is growing into a little cat with teeth and claws to match the medieval meaning of her name . She's still a little dot and still a little sweetie :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> A Dottie/Iron Maiden update.
> She is growing into a little cat with teeth and claws to match the medieval meaning of her name . She's still a little dot and still a little sweetie :Cat
> 
> View attachment 403027


She's such a sweetheart! ❤xxx


----------

